# Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo! #h 
Ich suche eine leichte Spinnrute mit einem WG bis ca. 35 gr. Ich will sie auf Barsch und Forelle vielleicht auch Zander nehmen. Vom Preis her +/- 200 €. Am liebsten wäre mir ne Rute die nicht unbedingt jeder fischt also was exclusives.


----------



## BigEarn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Würde mal bei Ebay nach ner Shimano Aspire oder Antares schauen.


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Naja Shimano ist ja nicht grad das exclusivste. Die Ruten sind zwar top, aber ich suche dann doch eher Unbekannte bzw. weniger bekannte Marken. Wie z.B. Pezon & Michel. dorschhai fischt da eine aber die ist mir mit einem WG bis 50 gr. zu schwer.


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Wie wäre es mit ner Sportex?

Die Shimanos... ich weiß nicht, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, daß gerade die hochpreisigen Ruten ab und an schlecht verarbeitet sind, wohingegen die Shimano Spinnruten für kleines Geld gut verarbeitet sind... ist nur ne persönliche Meinung die auf eigenen Erfahrungen beruht.

Was exclusives, was nicht jeder hat... hmmm... RST Spinnruten? weiß momentan gar nicht wo es die gibt, sind recht selten...


----------



## BigEarn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Wenn´s so "exclusiv" sein soll, dann lass Dir doch am besten eine Rute nach deinen Wünschen bauen. Die gibts dann wirklich kein 2tes Mal und alles ist so, wie Du es dir wüschst.


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Mmmmm bei Sportex sind ja die KevSpins ne Variante ich weiß bloß nicht ob die zu hart sind. Na und Sportex ist ja auch nicht gerade selten.... und RST zu teuer.


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Uli Beyer Spezial M55

Genau das was Du suchst, perfect für Barsch Forelle (und auch noch Zander, kommt auf die Ködergröße an. Bis 10cm geht alles.) Kostet 149€ astreiner Stock.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Sorry, aber willst Du mit der Rute fischen oder Schaulaufen ¿  #c 

Eine vernünftige Rute sollte bestimmt Kriterien erfüllen, die Dir in Bezug auf die bevorzugte Angelmethode alle Bereiche abdeckt. Ausserdem sollte sie eine gute Qualität aufweisen & auch die Optik kann/sollte passen.

DIES IST MEINE MEINUNG ... ZU DEM THEMA !

Ansonsten schau Dir die Illex Ashura's an ... diese sind "Exklusiv" & funktionabel ! Allerdings gelangen wir dann in den Bereich 200+ ...

meridian


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

@ bigearn: wie teuer wirds denn dann mit nem guten blank, sics,.... was kannst du da in der preislage um 200 eus empfehlen?


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Ich lasse mir gerade eine Rute bauen von Mad der auch hier im Board unterwegs ist. Er baut mir die Twisterpeitsche nach meinen wünschen. Die Twisterpeitsche ist der nachfolger der legendären Blechpeitsche (Profi-Blinker).


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber willst Du mit der Rute fischen oder Schaulaufen?


 
Beides :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

@MetalMen:
So teuer sind (waren) die RST's auch nicht.

Aber MeRiDiAn hat mir da ne Frage vorweg genommen 
Warum soll/muss es denn so exclusiv sein?


----------



## Karstein (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Sportex KEV Spin dl in 3,00 Meter und bis 35 Gramm Wurfgewicht - ein ganz feiner Stecken!  

Frag mal Jetblack nach seiner Meinung, der hat diesen Stecken.


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Wel ich mal ne Rute haben möchte die nicht jeder hat und mit der ich garantiert keinen am Gewässer sehe.


----------



## The_Duke (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Las dir den Katalog vom CMW-Rutenbau schicken. Da kannste dir nen Blank, Ringe, Griff usw. aussuchen und zusammenbauen lassen.

Ach ja...wenn du unbedingt am Wasser schaulaufen willst, dann probiers nicht über ne Rute die eh keiner anguckt....so ein Paar Watstiefel aus schwarzem Glanzlack wären schon eher ein Hingucker  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Sonst nimm Dir nen Harrison Blank und lass Dir eine Rute bauen, der Blank alleine kostet ca. 120€ und der rest etwa 80-100€


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja...wenn du unbedingt am Wasser schaulaufen willst, dann probiers nicht über ne Rute die eh keiner anguckt....so ein Paar Watstiefel aus schwarzem Glanzlack wären schon eher ein Hingucker  :q  :q  :q



 |good: |muahah:  #r |good:


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja...wenn du unbedingt am Wasser schaulaufen willst, dann probiers nicht über ne Rute die eh keiner anguckt....so ein Paar Watstiefel aus schwarzem Glanzlack wären schon eher ein Hingucker :q :q :q


 
Hab ich schon allerdings aus rotem Lackleder! :q :q :q 
Und CMW kennt ja auch fast jeder. Und ich frage mich ob da das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis so OK ist.


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Ich hab irgendwo gelesen das Harrison-Blanks noch härter sein sollen als die von Sportex. Stimmt das?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

MetalMen, Du bist auf der Suche nach dem Nichts ... oder anders gesagt, nach dem Stock aus dem Walde, denn es gibt nichts, was nicht irgendwer kennt (in Bezug auf Rutenwahl) !

Geh los, schnippel Dir nen graden Holunderzweig, blas ihn aus & knüpf Dir Moms Nähgarn an die Spitze ... ich garantiere Dir -->unfassbare Blicke<-- Deiner Angelkollegen !    #h 

Oder aber bastel Dir ein Transparent in 30x30, pinsel Dir den Preis Deiner Rute drauf & knüpf ihn an Deine neue Errungenschaft. Garantiert Dir ebenfalls "neidische" Blicke Deiner Nachbarn !

Nur wirst Du neidische Blicke werfen, wenn Dein Kollege neben Dir, mit den HERKÖMMLICHSTEN, ALLBEKANNTESTEN Ruten den 111er Hecht landet !!!

sEe sOon meridian

p.s.: was heisst härter ? Du meinst strammer ? straff gewickelteres Carbon ...


----------



## Killerwels (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Jungs, seit doch froh, dass er sich nicht für 200 €uro Droschen kaufen will oder ne Dauerkarte für Dortmund  :q 

Er sucht ja ernsthaft nach einer schönen Rute und will nur gut von euch beraten werden #6


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

So wars ja nun nicht gemeint ich suche nur eben nicht solche Ruten wie Zebco, DAM, Balzer, Cormoran, was weiß ich sondern was außergewöhnliches!


----------



## Ralf-H (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Moin,
CMW Spin Perfect II "Forelle", 2,40m, 5-30g. 
CMW baut Dir das Teil nach Wunsch für 339,- bis 559,- EUROs, den Blank gibt´s für 145,-. 
Ruf ihn doch mal an: 0931/97803. Da werden Sie geholfen. Sind echt edle Teile, die sonst garantiert niemand hat.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Er sucht ja ernsthaft nach einer schönen Rute und will nur gut von euch beraten werden #6



Schön-Ansicht ist relativ ... ich finde ne RST schön, WILL ER NICHT ! Ich finde auch ne ASPIRE schön, WILL ER NICHT ! Ein anderer findet ne SPORTEX schön, WILL ER NICHT ! Wieder ein anderer mag ne LOOMIS, WILL ER GARANTIERT AUCH NICHT ! ... Die Wahl über die Optik kann ihm keiner abnehmen ... nur waren die Tips in Bezug auf SICH EINE EIGENE BAUEN & LASSEN===MEGAEXKLUSIV, anscheinend auch nicht richtig !

Nur exklusiver wirds wohl nicht werden ... es sei denn er investiert 1000 €  |rolleyes 

meridian


----------



## Rotauge (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Also, die Tips mit dem Selberbauen lassen sind doch gut. Dann kannst du die Rute auch noch signieren lassen. Hast dann wirklich eine einmalige Rute. Muss ja nicht von CMW sein.

 |wavey:


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Erstmal vielen Dank für euren Support! CMW übersteigt mit 339,- bis 559,- Eus meinen preislichen Rahmen.


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Schön-Ansicht ist relativ ... ich finde ne RST schön, WILL ER NICHT ! Ich finde auch ne ASPIRE schön, WILL ER NICHT ! Ein anderer findet ne SPORTEX schön, WILL ER NICHT ! Wieder ein anderer mag ne LOOMIS, WILL ER GARANTIERT AUCH NICHT ! ... Die Wahl über die Optik kann ihm keiner abnehmen ... nur waren die Tips in Bezug auf SICH EINE EIGENE BAUEN & LASSEN===MEGAEXKLUSIV, anscheinend auch nicht richtig !
> 
> Nur exklusiver wirds wohl nicht werden ... es sei denn er investiert 1000 € |rolleyes
> 
> meridian


 
Halt halt! RST will ich ist aber zu teuer. Loomis wäre auch ne Alternative ich habe nicht gesagt das ich sowas nicht will! Und ich habe auch nichts gegen sich eine eigene Rute bauen lassen gesagt. Also Vorsicht bitte!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Wovor VORSICHT ¿?¿ Vor Beitrag Nr. 14 ?


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Wie oft siehst du jemanden mit ner Loomis oder Harrison?


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Ich will ja nix sagen....aber, :q 

ich habe einige Ruten so um die 10-15 Stk. und habe bis jetzt niemanden damit fischen sehen und wenn ist es auch nicht schlimm für mich (persönlich)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

mhhhhh gelegentlich würde ich sagen ... aber wenn ich ernsthaft drüber nachdenke schaue ich weniger auf das Gerät fremder Angler, als auf die Art & Weise wie & was sie fischen, bzw. welcher Fisch letztlich angelandet wird !

Und wenn ich einen Blick werfe, dann auf die Rolle


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Da würdest du in meinem Fall ne Tica Taurus TP 4000 in silber erspähen.


----------



## Ziegenbein (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

So sieht es auch bei mir aus, wenn ich schaue dann auf die Rolle. 

Versuche mal lieber ne Rolle zu finden die keiner oder kaum einer fischt. Das dürfte um einiges schwieriger sein. Denn selbst die Stella wird oft gefischt, auch wenn sie so teuer ist.


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich einen Blick werfe, dann auf die Rolle




ne schöne rute ist das eine, aber was mich auch mal brennend interessiert, was kommt denn für rolle ran?? müsste dann ja bei der rute, welche nu auch immer, mindestens ne stella, oder ne hochwertige daiwa sein...

im übrigen find ich, das z.b. eine diaflash schon ein recht schmucker stecken ist. :k  und ich selten jemnand mit so hochwertigem tackle fischen sehe...

aber jedem das seine #6


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Das weicht jetzt aber arg vom Thema ab. Also für alle die gerade neu sind: Ich suche eine leichte Spinnrute, die nicht unbedingt jeder fischt.


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

na das hab ich geahnt, ne ultrasuperkeinerhatspitzenrute und dann ne taurus aus'm regal... :q  :q  :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Sportex KEV Spin dl in 3,00 Meter und bis 35 Gramm Wurfgewicht - ein ganz feiner Stecken!
> 
> Frag mal Jetblack nach seiner Meinung, der hat diesen Stecken.



Nicht nur Jetblack hat sowas:  :q 
Meiner Meinung nach so ziemlich der beste 3m Stecken (als Selbstbaurute)  #6  #6  #6 
Kannst sogar einen Großhecht in der Luft ranhängen  :q  und wirft kleine Köder wie Miniwobbler und Spinner bis unter 10g ganz easy, hat also eine schon fast umheimlich hohe Bandbreite und ist brutal stark wenns mal richtig drauf ankommt.

Kann allerdings für seine Zielfische Barsch und Forelle eine Nr. zu stark sein, leider hat Sportex davon meines Wissens keine einen Tucken leichtere Variante. Ich hab noch die HM Turbo 1 (3m) mit angegeben bis 25g, die ist aber ganz anders und hat nicht diese Geschmeidigkeit, außerdem ist die Orginal von Sportex und da taugt der Griff für mich nix.  #h mal sehen wenn ich die endlich umbaue.

@MetalMen
Für Deine Bandbreite von größeren Zander bis runter zu Forelle und Barsch würde ich Dir lieber 2 Ruten zu kaufen empfehlen, eine leichte und eine mittlere weil das macht mehr Spaß damit den passenden Köder zu werfen. Nen dicken Gummifisch oder größeren Wobbler kannst du an einer typischen Forellenrute nämlich nicht mehr ordentlich führen.  :g 

Am besten ist meiner Meinung nach CMW-Material und selbstgebaut!  #6 Die ist dann garantiert Unikat  :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

siehst Du, & da geraten wir zum nächsten Kriterien-Punkt.
Deine neue Rute sollte doch auch in einem ausgewogenen Verhältnis zur Rolle stehen ! Und da Du eine Taurus Größe 4000 mit einem Gewicht von 430 Gramm fischst, sollte die Rute natürlich nicht zu filigran ausfallen ... eine gewisse Balance zwischen Rute & Rolle sollte doch schon vorherrschen !

Anderenfalls würde ich mich nach einer "zarteren" Rolle umschauen, da Du ja augenscheinlich den Barsch & Zander als Zielfisch anvisiert hast !

mfg
meridian


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Nee hat ein Kumpel aus Malaysia importiert.


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Stimmt, würde bestimmt zu groß sein. Na dann muss eben noch ne neue Rolle her. Z.b. noch ne 2000 er Taurus.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> im übrigen find ich, das z.b. eine diaflash schon ein recht schmucker stecken ist. :k  und ich selten jemnand mit so hochwertigem tackle fischen sehe...



siehste Fjordbutt, dass kommt davon, weil Du nie in Lübbenau fischen bist    #h  #6 

mfg von gleichumdieeckeundgradinCBsitz

meridian

@ MetalMen ... denke schon, dass für Deine gewünschte WG-Klasse der Rute eine 2000er schon erheblich besser passen würde ! Das wären 260 Gramm Rollengewicht !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Apropos exklusive Rolle zur exklusiven Rute:

Kennt jemand eine Conato Distanza 050 ?  :g 
Wenn die keiner kennt wäre die ja schon mal wirklich "exklusiv" :q


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

conato? nen kumpel hatte mal ne brandungsrolle von conato und die war der letzte..... 

meinst jetzt die gleiche firma?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Ne, das ist ja eh keine wirkliche Angelgerätefirma sondern eher ein OEM-Hersteller und Moritz hat sowas öfter verkauft, nein ich meine die Distanza die ich in 030 und 050er Größe habe, die schon sehr hübsch aussieht und vielleicht sogar sehr selten und unbekannt ist (?). ("exklusiv" im Sinne von besonders). Ob die Qualität gut ist, ist eine ganz andere Frage, die Kugellager sind z.B. überhaupt nicht salzwasserfest, aber die fischt sich recht gut, hat Rosenholzgriffe, Titankantenspulen, ne brauchbare starke Heckbremse und den goldenen Plastikverkleidungsglitter auf den alle so stehen, wie gesagt: geht um die Tuning-Frage ob schick & selten.

Wegen robust und funktional gibt es andere und bessere/effektivere  Sachen, klar  #h


----------



## Chris7 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Hm... sind ja heiße Diskussionen, die hier geführt werden...   .

Also Metalmen, ich würde Dir bei einer Obergrenze von nur 200 EUR doch eher zu einer der vielen o. a. Serienruten raten. Egal ob Shimano oder Sportex. Wenn Du Dir eine Rute von Hand aufbauen läßt, dann fließt in die Kalkulation des Endpreises doch ein recht hoher Stundenlohn mit ein. Und wenn Du nur 200 EUR investieren willst, dann muß bei einer Handmade-Rute halt am Material gespart werden um den Rahmen nicht zu sprengen. Bei der Serienfertigung fällt der Stundenlohn nicht so stark ins Gewicht und das Material kann dadurch hochwertiger ausfallen.

Also solltest Du Dich entscheiden: Entweder Du willst was ganz exklusives, dann investiere aber auch z. B. die 350 - 550 EUR für eine gute RST oder Du willst eine top Rute, die in Deinen Preisrahmen paßt, dann entscheide Dich, wie bereits erwähnt, für eine der super guten Serienruten.

Und wenn schon exklusiv und auffallend, dann kauf Dir auch eine dementsprechende Rolle von Shimano oder Daiwa. Die Tica ist sicherlich ne gute Rolle, aber exklusiv... ???  #c    #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Dir eine Rute von Hand aufbauen läßt, dann fließt in die Kalkulation des Endpreises doch ein recht hoher Stundenlohn mit ein. Und wenn Du nur 200 EUR investieren willst, dann muß bei einer Handmade-Rute halt am Material gespart werden um den Rahmen nicht zu sprengen.



Genau!  #6


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Hi MetalMan,

mal ne persönliche Frage: Stimmt Deine Altersangabe? Du bist 17?

Gruß
Dienststelle Ast


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:
			
		

> Hi MetalMan,
> mal ne persönliche Frage: Stimmt Deine Altersangabe? Du bist 17?



hehheheheh, wer weiss was von der Dienststelle kommt, wenn MM mit JA antwortet ^^    ^^


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

heheheheh, mal sehen ob er überhaupt antwortet.|rolleyes


----------



## Chris7 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Hey, vorsicht Leute... jetzt driftet es aber ins Offtopic ab...


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tica ist sicherlich ne gute Rolle, aber *exklusiv*... ??? #c #d


 
Vorsicht, Freund Blase!|krach:  Habe noch niemanden mit ner Tica am Gewässer gesehen. #6 



			
				Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt Deine Altersangabe? Du bist 17?


 
Klar stimmt die Altersangabe, warum sollte ich was anderes hinschreiben? #d


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

@ Chris7
Ja neee, is schon klar! 
Solche Fragen stelle ich immer mal wieder, damit mein Weltbild nicht zu sehr "offtopic" gerät. |uhoh:

Gruß
Tom


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

bin mir eigendlich ziemlich sicher, daß chris nicht dein freund blase sein sollte....nur mal so am rande #d 

und im ernst, die tica ist schon ok, aber es gibt definitiv exklusivere röllchen


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Ja natürlich gibts exclusivere Rollen aber zu welchen Preisen? Ich hab kein Bock mir ne Twinpower zu holen, wo meine Taurus mindestends gleichwertig ist!!!


----------



## junior (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig geworden:
Wie alt bist denn Du Dienststelle-Ast ?


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Joh würde ich auch gerne mal wissen!


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

@ Junior

Bin 65er Baujahr, werde also bald 40.
Könnte also, rein biologisch, der Vater von unserem exklusiven Kollegen sein.


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Ich will nicht vom Thema anlenken, aber ich suche noch immer ne leichte Spinnrute. Wenns sein muss dann eben auch von der Stange, sie sollten nur TOP VERARBEITET sein um meinen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Am schönsten wären Fuji SIC`s, Blank aus japanischen Kohlefaser wenns geht, 2,70-3,00 m lang, WG max bis 35 gr. Hakenöse, ne vernünftige Abschlusskappe und geiler Kork ist ja in dieser Preisklasse selbstverständlich. Was hättet Ihr da anzubieten???


----------



## junior (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

@dienststellen-Ast
Wenn Du ein Frühstarter gewesen wärest, wärest Du sogar für mich in Frage gekommen


----------



## junior (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

was meinst Du dazu ?
http://www.rutenbauer.de/sonder_spinnrute_kevlar.php


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Hatten doch schon was angeboten ... wie schauts aus mit Antares oder Sportex Stecken !?

Look here oder here oder here <-- nach Ashura suchen & mal nen Blick drauf werfen !

mfg
meridian


----------



## MetalMen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Naja die Preise dort sind ja nicht das wahre die selben Komponenten bekomme ich woanders garantiert günstiger. Zusammengebaut zu einer Rute selbstverständlich.


----------



## Chris7 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Metalmen... jetzt schau aber mal ein paar Beiträge weiter oben!!! Da hast Du aber ne ganze Reihe von wirklich tollen, super verarbeiteten, exklusiven Serienruten genannt bekommen! Z. B. Sportex (welches Modell auch immer - alle gut!), Shimano Antares oder gar Aspire. 

Du solltest, meiner Meinung nach, eher auf die Qualität als auf die Einzigartigkeit achten! Kauf Dir das beste Material, das Du für Dein Geld bekommst... nicht das, was kein Anderer angelt!!!






Hey... Ihr seid aber flott, Jungs!!!  :q


----------



## Mikesch (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Series One Skeletor von Berkley
8-35gr, 3.00m, kostet allerdings "nur" ca. 120-140 €

Wenn du mit Tackle angeln möchtest das hier kaum Einer hat (Marke u. Technik) würde ich eine Baitcastingrute mit entsprechender Rolle aus Amiland empfehlen.
Guggst du z. B. bei cabelas.


----------



## Chris7 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Es gab auch mal ne wirklich einzigartige Serie von Balzer... So mit Aufdruck von Bayern München, Dortmund oder Schalke... Damit habe ich auch noch niemanden am Wasser gesehen!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

sach ma Junge ... hast Du eigentlich an allem was auszusetzen ¿?

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Du Dir dort eine Rute kaufen sollst, sondern lediglich mal nen Blick drauf werfen !

Erst soll es was hochwertiges sein, dann was günstiges, dann was exklusives, dann was weltfremdes, dann was handgefertigtes, dann was in Farbe XY, dann was was niemand fischt etc. etc. ... & normalerweise hätteste an diesen Stecken Deine 4000er Taurus rangeprügelt ! Werd doch erst mal eins mit Dir selbst & überlege sinnvoll wie Du Dich ausrüsten willst !

Ich kann doch auch nicht losziehen & mir das exklusivste Auto zulegen, nur weil ich der einzigste bin, der jenes kutschiert, wenn ich danach dann mit dem Gefährt nicht über Stock & Stein komme.

Im übrigen erachte ich für Dich das Angebot im Link von Junior als sinnvoll !

meridian


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab auch mal ne wirklich einzigartige Serie von Balzer... So mit Aufdruck von Bayern München, Dortmund oder Schalke... Damit habe ich auch noch niemanden am Wasser gesehen!



Vielleicht gibts aus dieser Serie auch das Modell FICHTE 0/8/15 KUNERSDORF oder ähnliches ... das dürfte dann wirklich einmalig sein !    #h 

meridian


----------



## Chris7 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Muß mich Meridian da leider anschließen!


----------



## junior (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Jetzt bin ich vorsichtig ausgedrückt, auch etwas verwirrt, metallhammer.


----------



## Fischbox (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Also ich fische mit großem Spaß und gutem Erfolg 'ne Berkley Titanium SSGS mit 3,00 Meter Länge und 5 -32 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Geht ganz prima zu fischen, aber da kommt es Dir ja anscheinend nicht hauptsächlich drauf an  #c .


...mal ganz ehrlich, man hebt sich von der breiten Masse nicht mit dem ab was man hat, sondern mit dem Geschick im Umgang mit seinem Tackle.
Ich habe mehr Respekt vor einem Angler, der mit seinem günstigem Gerät genauso viel fängt wie der, der mit exklusivem, hochwertigem und teurem Gerät fischt. 

Menschen die sich öffentlich mit gaanz tollen Sachwerten präsentieren bzw. präsentieren müssen, naja, ein müdes Lächeln habe ich für die auch übrig  .


----------



## Chris7 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Mensch Meridian! Wie kannst Du denn diese Links von HAV hier einstellen!?  |uhoh:   Jetzt kribbelt´s schon wieder in meinem Magen!  Die Aspire zu dem Preis... und die Technium, die ich als leichte Pilkrute ins Auge gefaßt hatte, auch im Angebot...  |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

DICKES SORRRRRRY    #h​


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Also MetalMan,

kauf Dir doch hochwertige Komponenten, ganz nach Deinen exklusiven Ansprüchen (oder nach denen derer, vor denen Du protzen willst)|rolleyes und bau Dir so ein Rütchen selbst auf.
Da wirds, mit etwas Geschick, auch nicht so teuer.
Da schreibst Du dann mit Tusche vor dem Lackieren noch was schönes drauf ("Achtung, meiner ist 3 Meter lang!"):q, und dann hast Du, wenn alles klappt, wirklich was Einmaliges. Und zu recht stolz kannste auch noch drauf sein!

Viel Erfolg weiterhin#6
und 
Munter bleiben!

Dienststelle Ast


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

  #6   Hey Dienststelle Deine Gelassenheit hätte ich gerne    #6  ​


----------



## Kurzer (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

:q Hier bekommt Komik ein ganz neues Gesicht:q !

Am besten ist der Kollege holt sich zunächst umsonst nen Haselnussstock aus dem Wald und übt damit erstmal, wenn er damit durch ist gibt es wunderschöne Bambusruten, und wenn er dann immer noch Lust hat...zu meiner Zeit gabs dann die exklusive Germania Vollglassrute. Wünsch Dir was gabs da nicht!

"KOLLEGE" bei der Auswahl und den Tips die Du hier bekommen hast kannst Du fast jedem Händler unter den Tisch reden. Geh los und hol Dir ne Rute probier die aus und wenn die nichts für Dich ist, bring die wieder zurück.

Ich empfehle Dir ne Balzer Matrix, hab auch eine und bin super zufrieden damit.

Gruß


----------



## dorschhai (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> #6   Hey Dienststelle Deine Gelassenheit hätte ich gerne    #6  ​



Ja Ja ich auch bitte! Ist ja echt hart was hier abgeht! |uhoh:#d


----------



## hauki (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab auch mal ne wirklich einzigartige Serie von Balzer... So mit Aufdruck von Bayern München, Dortmund oder Schalke... Damit habe ich auch noch niemanden am Wasser gesehen!



Von Balzer gab es aber auch noch andere, einzigartige Highlights, siehe hier

:q  hauki


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> #6    Hey Dienststelle Deine Gelassenheit hätte ich gerne    #6





			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Ja ich auch bitte! Ist ja echt hart was hier abgeht! |uhoh:#d



Reiss Dich zusammen Dorschhai  |wavey:  .. ich weiss 1tens nicht, was Du an dem Inhalt meines Aussage/Deinem Zitat auszusetzen hast, 2tens nicht genau, was für ein WERHATDIESELTENSTETEUERSTERUTEWASWEISSICHWettkampf ihr austragt & 3tens nicht, warum Du ein klein wenig Spass so abtrünnig findest !  #h    :q 

Mit herzlichstem Gruss
meridian

p.s.: Nicht alles immer persönlich nehmen, auch wenns Dein Kumpel ist !


----------



## Chris7 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				hauki schrieb:
			
		

> Von Balzer gab es aber auch noch andere, einzigartige Highlights, siehe hier
> 
> :q  hauki




Hauki... ich schmeiß mich weg!!!   |muahah:     Will haben!!!   :k    :l     :k 

Das rosa Stöckchen ist aber auch nicht zu verachten...  :q  :q  :q


----------



## dorschhai (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Hi Meridian!#h
Gegen Spaß hab ich überhaupt nichts einzuwenden ich weiß nur echt nicht was mein Kumpel hier wirklich will!?!?#c Wir machen auch keinen Wettkampf oder sonstwas jedenfalls ist mir davon nichts bekannt.#d Meine Pezon & Michel hab ich mir damals bei meinem Dealer in Halle geholt, der hatte von Sensas 2 Stück bekommen. Ich wollte mir als Weihnachtsgeschenk eigentlich ne Sportex holen habe mich aber dann doch für die Pezon entschieden. Allerdings* nicht* wegen dem Name, sondern wegen der besseren Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis. Der schöne und unbekannte Name ist dabei nur ein Nebeneffekt. Zudem war ich von der japanischen Kohlefaser und deren Direktheit einfach begeistert.:l
Ich weiß echt nicht was mit MetalMen hier gerade abgeht. Eric, vielleicht solltest du ein paar Nächte drüber schlafen und nachdenken was du wirklich willst. Einen unbekannten Namen oder ob du doch lieber auf ne gute Ausstattung wert legst. Wenn du doch nen immer unbekannter werdende Marke suchst empfehle ich dir die Hohlglas-Teleruten von Germina :q


----------



## dorschhai (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

oder frag mal Franz ob er dieses geile pinke Teil noch hat :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

OKIDOKI Dorschhai (was für eine Rasse das auch immer sei   ) ... solltest Deinen Kollegen vielleicht wirklich mal fragen, was er denn für Vorstellungen hat & ihn eventuell LIVE im Shop beraten !

sEe SoOn *..* tHinK piNk


----------



## Kurzer (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Am besten eine kaufen, dann probieren und wenn die es einfach nicht ist einfach zurückbringen oder tauschen.

Gruß


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> oder frag mal Franz ob er dieses geile pinke Teil noch hat :q




 #d  #d  jetzt wird hier auch noch rumgeferkelt  #d  #d 








 :q  :q  :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

was sagt mir denn der Name GERMINA ¿?¿ War das nicht eine der raren Fahrradmarken der DDR ... oder eine Honecker-Turnschuhmarke ???  |kopfkrat 

Davon ne Peitsche muss wirklich rar sein


----------



## dorschhai (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> OKIDOKI Dorschhai (was für eine Rasse das auch immer sei   )



Na was wohl? Ne kreuzung aus Dorsch und Hai. Hai für die Power beim Drill, Dorsch für den guten Geschmack in der Pfanne. :q#6



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> solltest Deinen Kollegen vielleicht wirklich mal fragen, was er denn für Vorstellungen hat & ihn eventuell LIVE im Shop beraten !



Na hoffentlich liest er das nicht sonst kann ich mir mindestends 1 Tag abschreiben. BEi seiner Unentschlossenheit.... Oder wir gehen zu einem Dealer der nur 5 Ruten auf 60 m² hat. |rolleyes


----------



## MeRiDiAn (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Na hoffentlich liest er das nicht sonst kann ich mir mindestends 1 Tag abschreiben. BEi seiner Unentschlossenheit....


Aha, also doch .. hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass ihm so manche Entscheidung tagelanges Kopfzerbrechen bereitet   



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wir gehen zu einem Dealer der nur 5 Ruten auf 60 m² hat. |rolleyes


Das ist die Lösung aller ausgesprochenen Probleme ... würde er diesem nur zustimmen, was ich nicht so recht glauben mag/kann !  #h


----------



## dorschhai (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die Lösung aller ausgesprochenen Probleme ... würde er diesem nur zustimmen, was ich nicht so recht glauben mag/kann ! #h



Ich auch nicht!  So ein Mist heutzutage mit dieser blöden Markenvielfalt, gell? :q Früher war alles besser, wer kein Geld hatte, hat sich nen Stock geschnappt, wer Geld hatte, kauft sich die eine Rute und die eine Rolle die grad da war, und wer zuviel Geld hatte, besorgte sich Westware unterm Ladentisch. Da gabs nicht so viel Auswahl...


----------



## dorschhai (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Na du Metaller, ob du dich auch mal wieder meldest?


----------



## Adrian* (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Berkley Skeleton...


----------



## Chris7 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

ADRIAAAANNNNN!!!!!! Nicht noch mehr Auswahl!!! Der arme Metalmen ist ja jetzt schon überfordert...    :q


----------



## dorschhai (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Vielleicht könnt ihr ihm ne übersichtliche Liste mit Preisen, Daten,... erstellen?:q Am besten noch mit dem günstigsten Händler. :q:q #6


----------



## Pernod (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Warum besorgt Ihm sein Kumpel (jener,welcher Ihm schon seine Taurus beschafft hat)
keine exklusive Rute in Malaysia??


----------



## magic.j (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

HI,

lass dir nen Blank von Graphite USA kommen,das fischt nicht jeder und die lanks sind klasse,kosten natürlich auch,weiß nicht,ob man da mit 200 € hinkommt.Die stellen auch die Blanks von der Skyblade Adrenaline her und diese Rute besitze ich,ein abartiges Gerät,das nen richtig dünnen Blank hat,aber ne Power hat,das glaubt man nicht.Allerdings keine Rute für die leichte Angelei,aber die stellen auch solche Blanks her.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## MetalMen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Allein der Blank übersteigt schon meine Finanzen! Sehr lustig wie ihr euch über mich äußert! 
@ dorschhai: Keine schlechte Idee, könnt ihr echt mal machen! Da hab ich nicht so viel zu tun!!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				MetalMen schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr lustig wie ihr euch über mich äußert!


Du bist nunmal ein lustiger Weggefährte    #h  & wir verschönern Dir Deinen Weg auf der Suche nach DER Rute !  #6  |wavey: 

meridian


----------



## Ziegenbein (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				MetalMen schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr lustig wie ihr euch über mich äußert!


 
Selbst Schuld :q #6


----------



## MetalMen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Wieso ich suche doch einfach nur eine Rute die nicht jeder fischt!!! Ist das so außergewöhnlich? Ich hab eben echt kein Bock auf diese Stangenware ala Cormoran & Co.


----------



## dorschhai (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Hey vorsicht Eric du fischst doch auch ne Cormoran Telerute oder hast du die geschrottet oder mal wieder die Spitze in die Erde gebohrt???


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

  :q  |asmil:  |bla:  |muahah:  |bla:  |asmil:  :q  ​


----------



## Lionhead (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				MetalMen schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ich suche doch einfach nur eine Rute die nicht jeder fischt!!! Ist das so außergewöhnlich? Ich hab eben echt kein Bock auf diese Stangenware ala Cormoran & Co.


Nimm einen Besenstiel, oder ich hätte da auch noch eine GERMINA Vollglasrute im ANGEBOT. Die Teile sind echt exklusiv.
Aber mal ernst:
Hier waren schon so gute Vorschläge bis hin zur Individualanfertigung. 
Du hast alles abgelehnt. Wer soll dich noch ernst nehmen?
Ich glaube nicht, daß dein Problem die Auswahl einer Angelrute ist, sondern ein eher Psychologisches.(im Ernst)
Deine Traumrute wird sich kein Deut besser fischen als die bereits vorgeschlagenen Modelle und z.B. CMW baut dir auch eine individuelle Rute aus Sportex-Blanks etc. aber dir kann man gar nichts recht machen.
Nimm eine gute Standard-Rute von Sportex oder Berkley oder oder für 100-150 € und angle damit.
Wenn du einen findest,der dich deswegen schief anguckst, werde ich mich hochoffiziell für meine Anmache entschuldigen.
"Du mußt befreien deine Gedanken mein junger Padawan..:q :q :q "
Schöne Grüße an einen Unzufriedenen,  der auch noch in 10 jahren suchen wird.
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Ron (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

A.H.F Leitner IM7 Spin...ein Traum!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du einen findest,der dich deswegen schief anguckst, werde ich mich hochoffiziell für meine Anmache entschuldigen.



Nix Anmache, hast es auf den wesentlichen Punkt gebracht!  #6 
und "schief" angeguckt wird jemand wohl eher wegen zu teuerem als zu billigem Angelgerät!  :q


----------



## Pernod (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

@AngelDet

Oder wenn man trotz supertollem,exklusiven Equipments keine Ahnung vom Angeln hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

^ Haste schon recht  #6 

Mal ein Gedankenspiel:

1. 
Angler-A mit alter 2,70 Vollglasrute und simpelster Stationärrolle  (Shakespeare 2002, alles für 2 EUR gerade vom Flohmarkt) fischt mit kleinem Twister und zieht dauernd kleine Bärschlein von 12-15 cm darauf raus. 
Andere Angler kommen vorbei und schauen genau drauf. Was sagen die?

2.
Angler-B mit handgebauter signierter Profi-Blechpeitsche und 4000er Stella FB (also ~1000 EUR Grundequipment) steht an der selben Stelle, angelt genauso und fängt die selben Bärschlein von 12-15 cm? 
Andere Angler kommen vorbei und schauen genau drauf. Was sagen die? 

Welcher Barschfänger ist glücklicher?


----------



## fjordbutt (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> "Du mußt befreien deine Gedanken mein junger Padawan..:q :q :q "




 |good:  |muahah:  |smash:  der war gut #6  ich konnt grad nicht mehr vor lachen :m 


wir hätten da noch ne alte bambusrute, aus tiefsten ddr zeiten...die hat bestimmt auch keiner mehr....aber da kommt von dir bestimmt wieder ein |abgelehn


NACHTRAG: was hälts du denn von der neuen anglerboard rute??? musst nur damit leben, daß noch andere boardies auch damit fischen werden.... :c


----------



## Adrian* (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

@fjordbutt

wie siehts eigentlich in zwischen aus mit der anglerboard-rute??
kann man die schon irgendwo sehen oder....?


----------



## fjordbutt (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

nicht das ich wüßte, dauert bestimmt noch ne weile....schätze mal so ende des sommers wirds schon klappen :q 



angaben sind ohne gewähr #h


----------



## dorschhai (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Ja wie weit ist denn die AB-Rute? War doch die zu der es so viele Umfragen gegeben hat, oder? War das nicht PENN???


----------



## Fabu (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

ne rute die nicht jeder fischt ? wie wärs mit ner schlichten selfmade bambusrute  #h  . mit so eineer rutte habe ich noch nie einen rumrennen sehen .... viel spa´noch auf der suche nach der rute die dir gefällt


----------



## Lionhead (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ^ Haste schon recht #6
> 
> Mal ein Gedankenspiel:
> 
> ...


Ich, weil ich stehe daneben mit meinem 100 € Equipment und fange 20 Barsche von 20- 30 cm.:q :q :q 

Ich will damit sagen, daß man gewisse Grundanfordungen an sein Angelgerät stellen sollte, aber eine Rute die kein anderer hat, kann  auch kein anderer ernsthaft empfehlen, weil er die ja nicht kennen kann oder???

@ Metal Men
Ich habe mal den Keller von einem Angler betrachten dürfen, es standen mehr Angelruten und Rollen rum, als in den meisten Geschäften, aber der Typ angelt nicht mehr, weil er kein Bock mehr auf die blöden Neider hat, die ihm sein Gerät nicht gönnen.
Ist das dein Weg für die Zukunft ????
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## dorschhai (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Bevor ichs vergesse: Wollt ihr MetalMen mal sehen? Dann guckt ihr hier:


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

MOrgen ... wir er ausschaut, ist uns eigentlich egal. Wir wollen nur, dass er seine "Wunschrute" findet, oder aber einsieht, dass es nicht notwendig ist, mit teuerstem, exklusivestem Gerät zu Fischen. Mehr nicht !    #h 

mfg
meridian


----------



## dorschhai (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Na dann viel Spass ich glaube er will sich jetzt doch eine selber bauen obwohl er das noch nie gemacht hat. Die Anleitung im Maimagazin soll reichen. Reicht das wirklich? Können da noch andere Probleme auf einem zukommen außer die Schwierigkeit mit Ringebinden? Auf jeden Fall vorher an einem alten Blank üben, oder???


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spass ich glaube er will sich jetzt doch eine selber bauen obwohl er das noch nie gemacht hat. Die Anleitung im Maimagazin soll reichen. Reicht das wirklich? Können da noch andere Probleme auf einem zukommen außer die Schwierigkeit mit Ringebinden? Auf jeden Fall vorher an einem alten Blank üben, oder???



 #6  #6  #6    #6  #6  #6 
hehehhehe na dann, wie Du schon sagtest, VIEL SPASS !
Keine Ahnung ob er denkt, dass er üben muss ... täte er es nicht, wäre es sehr Schade um den verhunzten teuren Blank, sollte er einen solche benützen !


----------



## schroe (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



> Die Anleitung im Maimagazin soll reichen. Reicht das wirklich?



@dorschhai,
jepp, ............die reicht nicht nur, die ist sogar gut.
Das Wickeln zu üben bringt was. 
Wichtig auch, vorher mal eine Wicklung mit Lack gecoated zu haben. Da kann man sich abschließend viel mit versauen (Triefnasen, Blasenbildung, Lackierung viel zu dick, Harz härtet nicht aus oder bricht nach dem Austrocknen....).
Der Maibericht, zusammen mit verschiedenen Empfehlungen hier im "Selbermachen" Forum hilft mit Sicherheit zu einer schönen Custom-Rute.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Da bin ich ja mit meinem vor Gelassenheit strotzenden Vorschlag ja fast schon Anwärter auf eine Rutenpatenschaft! :q :q 

Gruß 
DA


----------



## Chris7 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich ja mit meinem vor Gelassenheit strotzenden Vorschlag ja fast schon Anwärter auf eine Rutenpatenschaft! :q :q
> 
> Gruß
> DA




Womit wir dann aber schon beim nächsten Thema wären... Mit welch edlem, einzigartigem Gesöff begießt man eine solche Patenschaft...???   :q  :q  :q












Apropos... fährt eventuell einer von Euch in den nächsten Tagen nach Lourdes?    :q


----------



## Mumpitz (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Hallo zusammen!

@MetallMen:
Ich kann da nur einem meiner Vorposter zustimmen: Versuchs mal mit ner Leitner IM7, sonst kann ich Dir nur noch die Marryat Spinnruten nennen (von manchen Ruten abgesehen, die schon genannt wurden). Bei beiden wirst Du wahrscheinlich selten bis nie jemanden gleichzeitig mit diesen Ruten am Wasser sehen, sie liegen allerdings auch noch 50-100 Euro über dem von Dir genannten Preis.
Noch eine Möglichkeit ist, eine Rute aus den Staaten oder Canada oder England zu importieren, die es hier nicht gibt (also die Webshops mal durchstöbern), bzw. eine gespliesste Rute zu nehmen. Diesen Weg gehen auch nur sehr wenige. Aber eine Rute von der Stange für 200 Euro zu wollen, die niemand hat, ist utopisch. Das ist so, als wolle man sich ein Auto für 30.000 kaufen und erwartet, daß es sonst niemand fährt/besitzt.
Niemand würde solche Ruten bauen, die keiner kauft und sich selbst in den Ruin treiben.
Auch wenn 200-300 Euro viel Geld sind, gibt es doch immer Leute, die sich bei solchen Beträgen nicht viele Gedanken machen müssen. Da bleiben wirklich nur die Möglichkeiten Exoten oder sau teure Ruten zu kaufen, bzw. eine Rute bauen lassen.
Lass Dir auch nicht Deine Leidenschaft von den anderen madig machen. Jeder Jeck is anders, jeder hat andere Vorlieben. Und jeder der Leute hier, die Dir davon abraten, sollte sich selbst mal an die Nase packen. Es gibt wunderbare Einsteigerruten für 12 Euro und mit denen hab ich als Kind genauso meine Fische gefangen (ein guter Freund angelt immer noch mit ihnen, hat keine Kohlefaserruten, keine Geflochtene oder ultrateure Monofilschnur) und trotzdem kaufen sich die meisten 'besseres Gerät'. Warum? Die Frage kann sich jeder ganz leicht ehrlich selbst beantworten. Natürlich gibt es dabei auch Vernunftsgründe - etwa Anschaffungspreis : Haltbarkeit - aber bei den meisten spielt doch mehr mit rein, als sie sich wohl selber eingestehen.
Bei jedem sind andere Voraussetzungen da und jeder Beurteilt Spass, Zweckmäßigkeit und Leidenschaft nach seinen Mitteln und Möglichkeiten (die sich sehr schnell ändern können im Leben).

@Lionhead: Selbst Dein 'nur 100€ Gerät' ist für die meisten Menschen auf dieser Welt mehr Wert als sie in einem halben Jahr oder Jahr verdienen. Nur in den Wohlstandsländern dieser Welt (in denen die mit Abstand wenigsten Menschen leben) wird zu viel Werbung konsumiert und so glauben manche, sie wären in Ihrer bewußten Mittelmäßigkeit sparsam. Das ist nicht böse gemeint. Nur wenn Du das jemandem in Mexico, etc. erzählst, der nicht in der Zone '300 Meter vom Strand entfernt' wohnt, wirst Du wenig Verständnis dafür ernten, sollte es denn zu einem Gespräch kommen.
MetalMen hat nach einer Rute gefragt und erntet dafür von vielen hier kluge Lebensweisheiten, obwohl er mehrfach dezent in diesem Topic darauf hingewiesen hat, daß ihn wirklich nur Hinweise auf die von ihm anvisierte Rute interessieren.
Ob jemand exclusiven Urlaub macht, ein Boot oder ne Yacht fährt, sich nen schicken Sportwagen kauft, die Golfplätze dieser Welt abklappert, könnt ihr doch ruhig jedem selber überlassen ohne Euch Vorwürfe machen zu müssen, ihr hättet den jenigen schlecht beraten. Ich habe auch Bekannte, die haben sich ne Yacht gekauft und wohnen dafür schäbig zur Miete. Ich finde die eigenen vier Wände im Grünen tausendmal wichtiger und schöner (vom Aspekt der Wertanlage mal abgesehen). Trotzdem würde ich ihm sein 'Schätzchen' nicht mit solchen Sprüchen madig machen. Nicht jeder Kauf im Leben ist Vernunftssache und deshalb sollte jeder das tun, was seinem Glück zuträglich ist.
Ich hab mir mal für 450 Euro ein Boot gekauft und wieder aufgebaut. Mehr als 2000 Euro hab ich da nicht reingesteckt, was für ein Boot ein schlechter Witz ist. Trotzdem hab ich mir von Freunden solche Weisheiten reinziehen müssen, die alleine für ihren jährlichen Skiurlaub mehr verbraten - wem bringt das was, außer dem, der den Ratschlag macht?
Das ist natürlich nicht ausschließlich an Dich adressiert, nur fand ich Deine '100 Euro - Anführung' sehr nett und ich hätte wohl nicht so ausführlich dazu geschrieben, wäre MetalMens Hinweis - er möchte nur Tips zu solch einer Rute - nicht zum wiederholten Male ignoriert worden. Ich sehe so viele Leute die Alufelgen an ihrem Auto haben oder eine Sonderlackierung. Fährt es schneller dadurch? Spart es Sprit? Haben sie damit eine Frau mehr in die Kiste gekriegt?

To each his own und nichts für Ungut!
Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

dorschhai hatte doch oben schon gesagt, daß metalman sich jetzt lieber eine Rute selber baut, und das ist bei Analyse und Filterung der ganzen Aussagen hier im Thread - eben auch der etwas frozzelnden (Aber Spaß muss auch sein  :q ) wohl am ehesten das was er will und dazu hat es eines gewissen Diskussions- und Entscheidungsprozesses gebraucht.

Ich kann ihn darin nur bestärken, denn meine individuellen Bauten aus CMW-Teilen sind erstens absolut einzigartig und zweitens für mich optimal angepaßt in Griffmaßen und Form  :k und das zählt auch eine gewaltige Menge und ist ein herausspringender Vorteil bei der Aktion.
Drittens ist das Styling sehr schlicht und ohne Glitter was ich gerne mag. Der Preisunterschied mit ~ -250EUR zum Profiaufbau ist für mich dann auch ganz lukrativ.

Zum Tip nochmal: Das Buch/Heft von C.Weckesser Rutenbau ist sehr gut und ich konnte danach problemlos bauen und wickeln, auch Ruten flicken, die Ausgabe lohnt sich auf jeden Fall !  #6 

Eine ganze Proberute bauen muß man nicht unbedingt, man kann ja einfach mal ein paar Ringe auf einer alten Rute auswechseln - gerade da wo sich das schon lange anbieten täte - und das dabei ungefährlich üben. Die Gefahr bei Ringen ist eh nich so hoch, weil im Zweifelsfall - scharfes Abrechmesser und Ringebindung gegen den Ringfuß!!! samt Lack & Fehlern runterschneiden, mit stumpfen weichen  Messer (altes Taschen- oder Kartoffelmesser) schaben & säubern, wo ist da ein großes Problem? Der Lack ist an der Stelle eh rauh und Klarlacknachlackieren ist auch easy.

Und viele Tips zum Selbstbauen gibts hier im Forum ja auch!  #h


----------



## Chris7 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Mumpitz, Du hast vollkommen Recht mit Deinen Aussagen. ABER: Wenn Du dieses Thema aufmerksam liest, dann wirst Du feststellen, daß Metalmen sehr viele gute Tips und Empfehlungen bekommen hat, bevor wir mit dem Frotzeln angefangen haben! Das Problem bzw. der Auslöser war, daß Metalmen an fast allen Empfehlungen was auszusetzen hatte. 

Und ich sage es hier noch mal, auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich jetzt als Großkotz, Kapitalist oder sonst was hingestellt werde (was ich absolut NICHT bin!!!): Es ist ziemlich ausgeschlossen, daß man für den geringen Betrag von EUR 200 eine qualitativ hochwertige Rute bekommt, die dann auch noch ein Unikat ist! Entweder eine gute Rute von der Stange, Selbstbau oder Sonderanfertigung, bei der dann aber große Abstriche an der Qualität gemacht werden müssen.

Und über das Thema "Dritte Welt" oder "Armutsgrenze" müssen wir uns hier nun wirklich nicht den Kopf fusselig reden. Wir leben (Gott sei Dank!!!) in einem Wohlstandsland, müssen dafür aber auch verdammt viel Leisten. Und jeder genießt diese Annehmlichkeiten so, wie er es möchte. Und... auch Internet ist ein großer Luxus, den sich nur sehr wenige leisten können.


----------



## Lionhead (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Mumpitz, Du hast vollkommen Recht mit Deinen Aussagen. ABER: Wenn Du dieses Thema aufmerksam liest, dann wirst Du feststellen, daß Metalmen sehr viele gute Tips und Empfehlungen bekommen hat, bevor wir mit dem Frotzeln angefangen haben! Das Problem bzw. der Auslöser war, daß Metalmen an fast allen Empfehlungen was auszusetzen hatte.
> 
> Und ich sage es hier noch mal, auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich jetzt als Großkotz, Kapitalist oder sonst was hingestellt werde (was ich absolut NICHT bin!!!): Es ist ziemlich ausgeschlossen, daß man für den geringen Betrag von EUR 200 eine qualitativ hochwertige Rute bekommt, die dann auch noch ein Unikat ist! Entweder eine gute Rute von der Stange, Selbstbau oder Sonderanfertigung, bei der dann aber große Abstriche an der Qualität gemacht werden müssen.
> 
> Und über das Thema "Dritte Welt" oder "Armutsgrenze" müssen wir uns hier nun wirklich nicht den Kopf fusselig reden. Wir leben (Gott sei Dank!!!) in einem Wohlstandsland, müssen dafür aber auch verdammt viel Leisten. Und jeder genießt diese Annehmlichkeiten so, wie er es möchte. Und... auch Internet ist ein großer Luxus, den sich nur sehr wenige leisten können.


 
Danke. #6 #6 #6 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## dorschhai (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Meine Zustimmung.


----------



## schroe (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



> bevor wir mit dem Frotzeln angefangen haben



................seitenweise "Gefrotzel".

@Mumpitz:  #6 

Ich denke,
hier hat ein Jugendlicher bei seinem Kumpel eine schöne Rute (Pezon&Michel) gesehen und mußte sich anhören, wie toll und selten diese Rute sei.
Klar, keimt auch in ihm der Wunsch auf, der Wunsch nach einer ausserordentlichen (andere Attribute scheinen relativ egal), für ihn gerade noch bezahlbaren Rute. Eben auch etwas Besonderes.
Sein Kumpel jedenfalls hat für Metalman´s Bemühen, die Suche nach jener Rute, nichts als Hohn und Spott übrig.

Ist wie mit den Addidas Turnschuhen, die Papa und Mama nicht kaufen können, Junior sie aber braucht, um in der Clique akzeptiert zu sein.

Da gibts dann auch jede Menge "Gefrotzel" von den anderen. 
Ihr liegt mit dem "Gefrotzel" also voll im Trend.

Ich drück ihm, dem Metalman, jedenfalls die Daumen für den Rutenbau. Möge er eine Gerte "hinlegen", die auch andere in den Schatten stellt. 

Informationen über den Rutenbau, sowie Quellen für bezahlbare, hochwertige Komponenten, bekommt er oben weiter, beim "Basteln und selbermachen/bauen".....oder so.

@Metalman,
die von Mumpitz angesprochene Marryat ist übrigens eine hervorragende und hier sehr seltene Rute (sollte mich wundern, würdest du jemanden damit am Wasser treffen).
Hinter der anderen Französin braucht sie sich nicht die Bohne zu verstecken und kommt ebenfalls aus gutem Hause. 
Die 270cm Marryat (Beyer nennt sie Trout´n Spin), angegeben bis 28gr WG wirft klaglos auch 35-40gr, ist Ultraleicht und sauberst, qualitativ hochwertig verarbeitet.
Um diese Rute beneide ich einen Kumpel. Woanders (ausser im Shop) habe ich sie noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Lionhead (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> ................seitenweise "Gefrotzel".
> 
> @Mumpitz: #6
> 
> ...


Das ist Quark. Der Junge braucht keine teure Rute, sondern Selbstvertrauen und Vetrauen ins seine Angelkunst, dann klappt das auch mit seiner Cormoran-Standardrute.
Das dein "Kumpel" hier so auf dich einhaut ist befremdlich;+ , würde aber ins Bild passen. Als ich früher schrieb, das du mentale Betreuung brauchst und keine Angelrute meinte ich das ernst.
Gibt es in deinem Umfeld keine Angler, die um des Angelns Willen angeln und nicht um des Gerätes?
Wenn du später selber arbeitest und Geld verdienst kannst du dir dein Spielzeug gönnen, so wie jeder der Angler hier im Board. Aber auch dann selten das Nonplusultra, denn Träume wird man immer haben.
Wenn sich deine Träume schon mit 17 erfüllen, welche Perspektiven hast du dann noch?
Entspann dich und baue dir deine Rute nach Wahl, aber dies wird nicht die Lösung deines Problems sein.
Jan "Lionhead"#6


----------



## schroe (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



> Der Junge braucht keine teure Rute, sondern Selbstvertrauen und Vetrauen ins seine Angelkunst



Da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu. #6


.......jedenfalls keine Meute die sich noch zusätzlich draufstürzt.

Dieser Thread wird ihn im Selbstvertrauen sicherlich nicht stärken. 


............Bambusrute! #d


----------



## Lionhead (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu. #6
> 
> 
> .......jedenfalls keine Meute die sich noch zusätzlich draufstürzt.
> ...


 
Du mußt aber auch anerkennen, daß wir versuchen ihm zu helfen.Wäre er aus meiner Gegend, hätte ich ihn jetzt an die Ostsee zum Hornhechtangeln geschleppt und mit meinem vegleichsweise günstigen Tackle angeln lassen, um ihm zu beweisen, daß das auch Spaß machen kann.

@ Metal Men
Wenn du eine Chance hast an die Ostsee (Raum hamburg) zu kommen, biete ich dir mal einen Angeltag an der Ostsee an. Aber ohne mundgeklöppelte Rute.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Quark. Der Junge braucht keine teure Rute, sondern Selbstvertrauen und Vetrauen ins seine Angelkunst, dann klappt das auch mit seiner Cormoran-Standardrute.



Vollkommene Zustimmung !!!!!!!!!!!  #6  #6


----------



## BeeJay (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:
			
		

> Also MetalMan,
> 
> kauf Dir doch hochwertige Komponenten, ganz nach Deinen exklusiven Ansprüchen (oder nach denen derer, vor denen Du protzen willst)|rolleyes und bau Dir so ein Rütchen selbst auf. [...] Da schreibst Du dann mit Tusche vor dem Lackieren noch was schönes drauf ("Achtung, meiner ist 3 Meter lang!"):q, und dann hast Du, wenn alles klappt, wirklich was Einmaliges.


Hihi, *Pimp my rod...* :q 
Ich hab beim Durchlesen dieses Threads auch spontan an die rosa Angelrute von Franzl denken müssen. 
Blank kaufen, zum Autolackierer gehen und den schrillsten perlglanz-ich-schimmer-in-allen-Regebogenfarben-Metalliclack aussuchen, Rute fertigbauen (lassen), Fuchsschwanz-äh Rolle dran und fertig. :g
Es gab in diesem Thread schon so viele gute Empfehlungen und Tipps, da wird doch wohl einer dabeigewesen sein.
Falls du eventuell deinen Preisrahmen etwas ausdehnen willst, ich kenne einen Laden, der die 2,70er Ashura (ja, das gelbe Teil) für unter €290,- verkauft und glaub mir, mit ner Ashura fällst du absolut auf... :q 

BeeJay


----------



## dorschhai (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Das kann ich so einfach nicht stehen lassen: 



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke,
> hier hat ein Jugendlicher bei seinem Kumpel eine schöne Rute (Pezon&Michel) gesehen und mußte sich anhören, wie toll und selten diese Rute sei.
> Klar, keimt auch in ihm der Wunsch auf, der Wunsch nach einer ausserordentlichen (andere Attribute scheinen relativ egal), für ihn gerade noch bezahlbaren Rute. Eben auch etwas Besonderes.
> Sein Kumpel jedenfalls hat für Metalman´s Bemühen, die Suche nach jener Rute, nichts als Hohn und Spott übrig.
> ...



Bist du dir eigentlich bewusst das du hier irgendwelche Argumente reihenweise aus dem Gras zusammensammelst? Hier geht es überhaupt nicht um den Run nach "Wer hat die teuerste beste seltenste Rute" sonden in erster Linie darum das MetalMen eine leichte Rute sucht. Meine Pezon & Michel habe ich zufällig bei meinem Dealer entdeckt und auch gegönnt, denn sie war ein Weihnachtsgeschenk und neben dem Streben nach dem Abitur arbeite ich in meiner Freizeit auch hart. Da finde ich kann man sich sowas mal gönnen. Mit rumgepranze um die beste Rute hat das überhaupt NICHTS zu tun! Oder denkst du ich kauf mir das Teil extra um mich über andere mit günstigeren Gerät lustig zu machen? Entschuldige, aber das ist doch krank. #d Ich kaufe mir hochwertiges Angelgerät weil ich mir etwas gönnen möchte und mich persönlich daran erfreue. Andere Verrauchen ihr Geld, ich investiere es in Angelgerät. Wo ist das Problem?

Um noch was zu den Markenzeugs zu sagen um dazuzugehören und dieser ganze Schrott: MetalMen ist alles andere als ein No-Name-Fischer. Er hat durchaus TOP-Gerät zuhause stehen, wir reden hier allerdings von einer leichten Spinnrute! Und da hat er bis jetzt ERSATZWEISE eine Cormoran gefischt. 




			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Der Junge braucht keine teure Rute, sondern Selbstvertrauen und Vetrauen ins seine Angelkunst, dann klappt das auch mit seiner Cormoran-Standardrute.
> Das dein "Kumpel" hier so auf dich einhaut ist befremdlich;+ , würde aber ins Bild passen. Als ich früher schrieb, das du mentale Betreuung brauchst und keine Angelrute meinte ich das ernst.
> Gibt es in deinem Umfeld keine Angler, die um des Angelns Willen angeln und nicht um des Gerätes?



Klar, gibt es ne ganze Menge. Nur denkt MetalMen erstmal gutes Gerät zu brauchen und dann vernünftig Angeln zu lernen. Sorry, aber so ist seine momentane Meinung. Da ziehe ich keinesfalls über ihn her. 



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich deine Träume schon mit 17 erfüllen, welche Perspektiven hast du dann noch?
> #6



Richtig, genau so sehe ich das auch. Aber das nur am Rande.

Ich bitte euch diese Diskussionen über Sinn oder nicht einfach zu lassen, wir suchen hier für Metaller ne leichte Spinnrute, mehr nicht. Denn ca. 70 % der Postings weichen hier vom Thema ab. Ich hoffe ja er meldet sich mal wieder und definiert seine Wünsche vielleicht etwas genauer.


----------



## Alexander (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Was hälst du von einer dega viplex green die hat nicht jeder, diese Rute ist auch nicht allzu teuer du bekommst sie beim Händler für etwa 60 €


----------



## schroe (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

@Dorschhai,
du hast mich falsch verstanden.



> Ich bitte euch diese Diskussionen über Sinn oder nicht einfach zu lassen, wir suchen hier für Metaller ne leichte Spinnrute, mehr nicht. Denn ca. 70 % der Postings weichen hier vom Thema ab. Ich hoffe ja er meldet sich mal wieder und definiert seine Wünsche vielleicht etwas genauer.



Und jetzt "Kreide" gefressen.


----------



## Pernod (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Was hält er eigentlich von den Drachkovitch Ruten??Klasse Ruten mit Top Verarbeitung.Schön leicht,geile Aktion und dazu noch in seinem preislichen Rahmen von 200 Euronen.Und ich denke nicht,dass mit diesen Ruten jeder Zweite am Wasser spazieren geht.


Es wäre nicht schlecht,wenn sich der Metaller mal langsam wieder selber zu Wort meldet.Schliesslich geht es hier um seine Anfrage.


----------



## fjordbutt (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

vielleicht sollten wir noch für jede genannte rute ein link dazu zaubern... #c 
das ergibt ne garantiert geile, einmalige linkübersicht zu hochwertigen ruten :k 

falls dad funzt hoffe ich nur ,dass ich noch aus'm schwärmen wieder raus komm :q  :g


----------



## schroe (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Keine schlechte Idee Fjordbutt. :q 
Ich fange mal mit G.Loomis  an,
hangel mich weiter über dieAshura, Drachkovitch und Skeletor,
hin zur Marryat .
Von dort zur Shimano Aspire und für Pezon und Michel finde ich leider keinen Link.
Nicht zu verachten ist Sage , die Grey´s gefallen auch.

Wo gehts weiter?


----------



## Chris7 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Sind die Marryat Ruten wirklich so gut? Die Beschreibung und die Daten lassen ja GROSSES vermuten...  :l


----------



## schroe (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Ich würde sagen, sie ist das Geld wert. 
Mir gefällt zumindest die 270er sehr gut. Kraftvoll, leicht und schlank. Dynamischer, schneller Blank, sauber gebaut, edles Design.
Letztendlich, dass brauche ich DIR nicht zu sagen, muß sie einem selber gut in der Hand liegen und gefallen.  

PN doch mal smutje01 hier im Board an. Der fischt die 270er.


----------



## fjordbutt (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

wollte mal wissen wie sich metalmen nun entschieden hat???

ginb doch mal laut #h


----------



## MetalMen (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Hallo Leute, ich "Irrer" bins mal wieder. Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht schon eher mal wieder gepostet habe, aber ich hatte in der letzten Woche wirklich wenig Zeit und wenn ich drin war, hab ich es vergessen, also nochmals Entschuldigung. 
Hab mich jetzt zu 99% entschieden, mir eine Rute selber zu bauen. Trotzdem Danke für eure Hingabe. Allerdings bin ich zur Zeit am überlegen, was ich mir für Komponenten zulege. Vorallendingen bei dem Blank bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher. Wie schon gesagt möchte ich Barschen, Zandern und anderen kleinen und mittleren Raubfischen nachstellen. Würde an eine Länge  von 2,70-3,00 m denken. Könntet ihr mir Blanks empfehlen, mit den ich sowohl spinnen als auch mal einen GuFi bis 10 cm führen kann? Könntet ihr mir auch noch eventuelle Internetseiten/Rutenbauer/Shops empfehlen, von denen ich mir alle nötigen Einzelteile beschaffen könnte?
Danke schon im Voraus!!!


----------



## dorschhai (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

look @ www.mudhole.com oder www.rodbuilding.de


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

CMW http://www.cmw-angeln.de/
Hat schöne hochwertige Teile, bestimmte Angebote sind auch nicht teuer.
Der (für mich  :q ) beste universelle Spinnrutenblank ist Sportex KevSpin 3053 ,
(der auf jeden Fall sein Geld auch mehr als wert ist).
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/blanks.htm (nach 3053 suchen) 120_EUR
wirklich "besser" geht nicht mehr, aber anders natürlich und das ist eben auch (ein nicht abnehmbare #d ) Geschmacksfrage  #h

Achso: bei diesen Sportexblanks stimmt eher die obere WG-Angabe, nicht wie bei vielen Ruten, daß das effektiv gute WG für einen kraftvollen Überkopfwurf noch unter der unteren Angabe liegt. Einen doch schon ganz ordentlichen ~30g Effzett kann man gerade noch Voll-Karbid mit Pendelpeitsche werfen, bis herunter zu einem Kleinwobbler wie den Little-S mit ca. 7cm Kunststoff um schätzungswiese 10g. 
Muß mal wiegen gehen, trag denn mal die genauen Gewichte nach ...


----------



## Finess (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ^ Haste schon recht  #6
> 
> Mal ein Gedankenspiel:
> 
> ...


Mustdu gerade sagen. Wir behalten es einfach unter uns wieviel Kohle du fuer deine Geraete ausgibst und was du schon alles auf Lager hast ?! |kopfkrat 

Aja, und die Situation gibt es noch wo der mit der Stella und Peitsche ueberhaupt nichts faengt ! Ist doch zum grossteil Geraete unabhaengig.

Wenn Metalpin sich nicht bald entscheided wuerde ich ihm raten einen Besenstiel , durch den Anus aus der Nase zu faedeln. Dann hat er ne Exclusive C&R DrARSCHkovic Rute wenn er die Drillinge wegleast die nicht nur optisch fuer Aufmerksamkeit sorgen wird. 

Noch ne idee weare www.falconrods.com, www.lamiglas.com , www.stcroix.com , www.kistlerrods.com  ... allet ware Exoten fuer DE.

jetzt has du 4 neue Anregungen zu denn schon dutzend von andern.


P.S Da hat jemand erweahnt das die Twisterpeitsche ein U.S.A Graphite Blank besitzt ? Bist du dir da ganz sicher ? Un wenn ja welchen Blank genau ???

Ich finde es merkwuerdig das es bei vielen dieser arg ueberteuerten Ruten keine Angabe zum Hersteller des Blanks gibt. Was ja eingetlich das wesentliche ist.


----------



## dorschhai (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Finess schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Metalpin sich nicht bald entscheided wuerde ich ihm raten einen Besenstiel , durch den Anus aus der Nase zu faedeln. Dann hat er ne Exclusive C&R DrARSCHkovic Rute wenn er die Drillinge wegleast die nicht nur optisch fuer Aufmerksamkeit sorgen wird.


Das ist mal wieder Finess, immer freundlich und er trifft immer den richtigen Ton. #6 Klasse! 

Kann es nicht ohne Beleidigungen gehen? Kannst du andere Meinungen nicht tolerieren? #q#d


----------



## Mepps (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> Keine schlechte Idee Fjordbutt. :q
> Ich fange mal mit G.Loomis an,
> hangel mich weiter über dieAshura, Drachkovitch und Skeletor,
> hin zur Marryat .
> ...


 
LESATH:g :g :g


----------



## Fisch1000 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Barsch und Forellen sagen verschiedene Hersteller gerne...
Willst du damit die Klasse oder den Zielfisch bestimmen?
Ich wundere mich nämlich immer wieder, dass viele Hersteller eine steife 20g Wg Rute als Forellenrute bezeichnen. Ich selber fische die Sportex Carat Spin 1 mit einem Wurfgewicht von -15g. Diese Rute dreht bei einem 3er Mepps schon total durch und ist deshalb bestens geeignet für mini Spinner oder Wobbler. Zwar ist die Rute nicht für dicke Wobbler, aber es macht richtig Spaß mit ihr auf Forellen zu fischen. 
*Und wenn du etwas einzigartiges suchst solltest du nicht die Masse fragen, denn jede Rute die hier genannt wird wird meistens schon oft gefischt. Und wenn du mit deiner Rute auffallen willst solltest du dir ein Modell aussuchen dass schon alle kennen, sonst glauben die, du hälst denen ne 19€ Rute hin!!! *(Tipps vom Profiangeber) 

Fisch1000


----------



## bladerrunner112 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

mmmh kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor das thema , da muß ich irgendwie an das thema futtereimer denken .

mfg


----------



## Finess (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mal wieder Finess, immer freundlich und er trifft immer den richtigen Ton. #6 Klasse!
> 
> Kann es nicht ohne Beleidigungen gehen? Kannst du andere Meinungen nicht tolerieren? #q#d


Dorschhai ,
Kommt ganz auf die Meinugen an ! Mit Metalscrew ist es einfach so das seine Art wie er mit der ganzen Information umsich schlaegt , die ihm von Boardies doch mir recht gutem gewissen gefuettern worden sind und seine Antworten die seine Absichten und Vertreunswuerdichkeit in frage stellen. Deswegen auch der vileicht schlecht gelungene Sarkasmus von meiner Seite aber auf keine fall eine Beleidigung. ?

Ausserdem , was leaufst du mir ueberhaupt hinterher ? Schnupperst du mir jetzt nach ? Willst du mich umerziehen ? Fuer wenn haelst Du dich eingentlich ?#h


----------



## dorschhai (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Joh, der Ton macht die Musik und bestimmt, wie etwas rüber kommt. Zudem hast du dich ja schon in deinem Urheberrechtsthread recht abfällig zu der diskutierten Thematik geäußert. Sowas hinterlässt bei den Menschen nunmal eine Meinung über die Person.



			
				Finess schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem , was leaufst du mir ueberhaupt hinterher ? Schnupperst du mir jetzt nach ? Willst du mich umerziehen ? Fuer wenn haelst Du dich eingentlich ?#h



Jeah, jetzt kommen Unterstellungen.#6 So macht das Board Spass!#d Darf man nicht seine Meinung schreiben? Wir haben in Deutschland Meinungsfreiheit! Wenn du das nicht akzeptieren oder verstehen kannst ist das nicht mein Problem. #c

So mir reichts jetzt hier das is mir zu blöd. Jetzt soll es wieder um Spinnruten gehen, das soll nicht noch ein mit Streit versauter Thread werden!!!

Hat jmd. die angesprochene Lesath schon mal in der Hand gehabt? Ist sie ihr Geld wert? |kopfkrat


----------



## mad (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jmd. die angesprochene Lesath schon mal in der Hand gehabt? Ist sie ihr Geld wert? |kopfkrat



servus dorschhai,

hab sie lesath mal probe fischen können.#6 
die rute ist im ganzen super und ein traum mit der zu fischen.
kommt halt darauf an für welchen einsatz.
obs das geld wert ist|kopfkrat 
es werden immer die meinungen auseinander gehen wenn ruten über 200.-€ bis knapp 800.-€ kosten egal welcher hersteller es ist.
ich persönlich gebe sehr viel geld aus für ruten usw, aber fangen werde ich sicher nicht mehr damit, aber mir machts spaß damit zu fischen.:l


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> servus dorschhai,
> 
> hab sie lesath mal probe fischen können.#6
> die rute ist im ganzen super und ein traum mit der zu fischen.
> ...


 
Jow Robert,
da kann ich nur zustimmen.
In erster Linie entscheidet das Wissen des Anglers über den Erfolg, dem Fisch ist das Tackle egal. Aber auch ich fische sehr gerne mit hochwertigem Gerät, einfach weils Spass macht und ich mich an meinem Tackle erfreuen kann und wenn , so mein Wissen denn ausreichend ist  um einen Fisch an den Haken zu bringen, ein Drill an hochwertigem Tackle welches auch auf den Zielfisch abgestimmt ist, wesentlich mehr Spaß macht als an überdimensioniertem Gerät, oder an billigem Tackle welches nicht zuverlässig ist und mir den Fisch meines Lebens eben NICHT in den Kescher bringt.


----------



## plattform7 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



> Wenn Metalpin sich nicht bald entscheided wuerde ich ihm raten einen Besenstiel , durch den Anus aus der Nase zu faedeln. Dann hat er ne Exclusive C&R DrARSCHkovic Rute wenn er die Drillinge wegleast die nicht nur optisch fuer Aufmerksamkeit sorgen wird.


 
Man, man, man Finess... Wenn das von dir in einem anderen Kontext kommen würde und nicht so "unpassend" und "unsensibel" wäre, dann würde ich beide Daumen für einen guten Witz hochhalten.


----------



## dorschhai (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Jow Robert,
> da kann ich nur zustimmen.
> In erster Linie entscheidet das Wissen des Anglers über den Erfolg, dem Fisch ist das Tackle egal. Aber auch ich fische sehr gerne mit hochwertigem Gerät, einfach weils Spass macht und ich mich an meinem Tackle erfreuen kann und wenn , so mein Wissen denn ausreichend ist  um einen Fisch an den Haken zu bringen, ein Drill an hochwertigem Tackle welches auch auf den Zielfisch abgestimmt ist, wesentlich mehr Spaß macht als an überdimensioniertem Gerät, oder an billigem Tackle welches nicht zuverlässig ist und mir den Fisch meines Lebens eben NICHT in den Kescher bringt.



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, Rainer! #6


----------



## Finess (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

@ plattform - wenn ich es haette in einen anderen Kontext verfassen koennen weare es geschehen !

Wie kann man dem oben gennanten nicht zustimmen ?!

Wissen ist macht vereint mit gutem Tackle und einem hauch an Glueck
 eines jeder Fischermens Traum und das 365 Tage am Stueck.


----------



## Gäddsax (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man nicht seine Meinung schreiben? Wir haben in Deutschland Meinungsfreiheit!


Das stimmt nicht.

Wenn dem so wäre, würde ich bespielsweise (und einige andere sicher auch) mal offen meine Meinung über die Abmahner :v  in der Angelscene sagen und Namen nennen.

In den USA wäre das erlaubt - dort herrscht Meinungsfreiheit. #6
Hier leider überhaupt nicht.


----------



## dorschhai (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

[*ACHTUNG OFFTOPIC AN*]
Das kommt ganz auf die Sichtweise an. Jedenfalls herrscht lt. GG Meinungsfreiheit.

"In Deutschland wird die Meinungsfreiheit durch Art. 5 Abs. 1, S. 1, 1. Hs. des Grundgesetzes gewährleistet. _Artikel 5 (verkürzt)_
 (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten .... Eine Zensur findet nicht statt."

Es folgen Einschränkungen.
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meinungsfreiheit 
*[OFFTOPIC AUS]*

*Und nun wieder zurück zum Thema.*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				Gäddsax schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem so wäre, würde ich bespielsweise (und einige andere sicher auch) mal offen meine Meinung über die Abmahner :v  in der Angelscene sagen und Namen nennen.


"Die Meinungsfreiheit umfasst das subjektive Recht eines jeden Menschen, seine Meinung zu äußern und zu verbreiten. Eine Meinung ist eine wertende Aussage, im Gegensatz zum Behaupten einer Tatsache."

@Gäddsax
Wenn Tatsachen sind darfste doch sowieso, und eine Meinung als Meinung gekennzeichnet auch, also was hindert dich? |kopfkrat 

In den USA herrscht übrigens erstmal das Kapital und das Recht des Stärkeren.


----------



## squirell (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi, *Pimp my rod...* :q
> Ich hab beim Durchlesen dieses Threads auch spontan an die rosa Angelrute von Franzl denken müssen.
> Blank kaufen, zum Autolackierer gehen und den schrillsten perlglanz-ich-schimmer-in-allen-Regebogenfarben-Metalliclack aussuchen, Rute fertigbauen (lassen), Fuchsschwanz-äh Rolle dran und fertig. :g
> Es gab in diesem Thread schon so viele gute Empfehlungen und Tipps, da wird doch wohl einer dabeigewesen sein.
> ...


 
Mensch, er hat doch nur 200,--€!!!

Die Frage, die sich hier stellt, ist doch die nach dem Umfeld von Metalman?!

Wem muß er was beweisen, nach Funktion und Ergebnis scheint es ja nicht zu gehen?

#c


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



			
				squirell schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, er hat doch nur 200,--€!!!
> 
> Die Frage, die sich hier stellt, ist doch die nach dem Umfeld von Metalman?!
> 
> ...



Bleib locker Squirell !!!
Sicherlich _MUSS_ er niemandem etwas beweisen .. er wills aber !
Und um konventionell "Aufsehen" zu erregen, bzw. das Signal zu setzen, auch über weitere Distanz, kommt halt ne derbe in den Augen kneifende Peitsche in die engere Wahl & das ist nunmal entweder Franz'ls Classic-Rose-Stecken oder ne Senfmarinade-Illex-Gerte !

mfg
bast

p.s.: Wie fischt sich die Ashura mit Deiner Rolle, Squirell ? Erinnert mich an den Vergleich Wartburg+Daytons ... das ergibt kein einheitliches Karma !


----------



## Seebaer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Hallo

falls jemand etwas exlusiveres sucht


http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/catalog/category/index.php?CatId=2


----------



## KHof (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Hallo Leute!#h 
Was macht Ihr hier eigendlich?#c 
Zum Angeben braucht man doch keinen besonderen Blank, sondern nur eine besondere Aufschrift!!
Der Angeber in Spe sollte sich irgendeinen Blank für 50 Euro kaufen, spektakuläre Ringe draufschraddeln, natürlich mit einer auffallenden Farbe Z.B. rot mit rosametallic Unterwicklung (bei mir ne 3054!), eine Zierwicklung drauf und eine Aufschrift wie 
" custom made for ....... 
by Earl of Addich III, 
castle of southernfidirallala
Jahreszahl. 
Mit dünnem weißem Edding auf den Lack. Kann man dann nach Bedarf ändern.
Dann ganz wichtig und Training nötig: Wenn jemand fragt was das denn ist--mitleidig gucken und fragen: Kennst du nicht? ts ts ts!|uhoh: 
Ich hab ne handgebaute schwedische Martini Spinnrute als Jubiläumsmodell--HA! (Der Blank ist ne ABU Atlantic, die ganze Chose 90 DM)!

Sportex, Harrison und besonderst Shimano fischt doch jeder Dödel, damit kann man nicht angeben.

Klaus (Angeberutenbauprofi)


----------



## raubfischwunder (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

also RST bleibt RST- fische eine RSt Feeling WG bis 50g und eine  bis WG 30g beide Sonderanfertigungen- vielleicht gibt es mittlerweile bessere Blanks- ich bin jedoch ein echter RST- Fan und dabei bleibe ich habe sie jetzt schon sehr lang und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden.
Auch meine Fänge haben mir mit diesen leichten Spinnruten viel Freude bereitet.
Es gibt zwar  mittlerweile immer immer bessere Ringe, Rollenhalter und überhaupt bessere Blanks...  
aber für mich sind meine RST  schon okay.
übrigens:
Über allen Wassern mit RST(Werbegag von RST)-
oder: Der schlechteste Angeltag ist immer noch besser als der beste Arbeitstag


----------



## sl5000 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ner Sportex?
> 
> Die Shimanos... ich weiß nicht, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, daß gerade die hochpreisigen Ruten ab und an schlecht verarbeitet sind, wohingegen die Shimano Spinnruten für kleines Geld gut verarbeitet sind... ist nur ne persönliche Meinung die auf eigenen Erfahrungen beruht.
> 
> Was exclusives, was nicht jeder hat... hmmm... RST Spinnruten? weiß momentan gar nicht wo es die gibt, sind recht selten...


 
hallo steffen

also ich möchte etwas da zu sagen mit die shimano ruten naja ich selber habe auch die beastmaster spinning mit dem WG 5-20 und 10-30 auf forellen die sind nicht schlecht die ruten und neu´aus dem 2007 katallog klar man kann auch pech haben keine frage aber ich hoffe das sie nicht schlecht sind wir werden sehen #h 

gruss pit #h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Suche leichte Spinnrute bis 200 Eus*

Achtung, das ist ein Alt-Thread und die Rute wahrscheinlich schon längst gekauft und vielleicht sogar schon wieder kaputt...


----------

